# Timing chain guide rails and tensioners



## fresnoguy (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone have info on the R&R of timing chain guides and tensioners. If my 2001 E38 sits a long time I get a lot of clacking under the hood I was told it was the chain guide rails and tensioners.


----------



## fresnoguy (Nov 22, 2009)

I need info on this subject as well. The price I was quoted was so high it would be cheaper to buy a used engine. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

